# Painful Ponytails?



## PurpleStrawberi (Jan 22, 2012)

For athletics, I often have to pull my hair into a high ponytail.  So, I tip my head upside down and tie it on top of my head.  After about an hour, my scalp gets really painful to the point that it hurts to move my hair.  Does anyone know why this happens or how to fix it?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 22, 2012)

How tight are you pulling your hair back? What are you using to hold your hair up?

Have you tried not pulling you hair quite as tight?


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Jan 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How tight are you pulling your hair back? What are you using to hold your hair up?
> 
> Have you tried not pulling you hair quite as tight?




I don't do it especially tight, I do it about like anyone else would.  I use the goody hair ties and wrap them around three times.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you experimented with using clips versus bands?


----------



## katana (Jan 22, 2012)

Its hurting because your hair is pulled too tightly. Try making your ponytail a tad looser and that should fix the problem.

I have the same pain if my hair is pulled too tightly or worn in a ponytail for two days.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Jan 24, 2012)

You may be pulling it too tight, you may have a naturally hypersensitive scalp, or you may be taking the ponytail too high against your hair growth pattern. Try using a root brush against the growth pattern when your hair is still wet or using softer terry towelling pony bands plus a sports hairband. Frequent ponytails can cause your hair to break off, if they are too tight this can cause traction alopecia (hair loss!) so if possible use a variety of hairstyles - low buns held with hair scroos/ spin pins, plait all around the head etc.

https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x7ywk8 http://www.amazon.com/Style-Up-Assorted-Ponytail-Holders/dp/B003TJ8NRQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1327448227&amp;sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.com/Scunci-Effortless-Stretch-Neutral-Headwraps/dp/B002QA3130/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1327448300&amp;sr=1-2-fkmr0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Spiral-Barrette-Spin-Screw-Pin-Hair-Clip-Twist-Frenc-/270734745705


----------

